# Refining hard German paint



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi guys.

Come spring I'm going to be doing a full detail in my 15 plate BMW. From looking at the paint it does seem to still be in really good condition although this may change when all the products are stripped from it.
I'm happy removing defects etc but I really want is a product that can refine hard paint so that I can just add some extra depth and clarity.
Can anyone recommend anything to use with a forced rotation polisher and foam pads?

Ta, Chris 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Maybe give detailing kingdom 1.1 a go. Plenty of cut, finishes down very well


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Boothy said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Come spring I'm going to be doing a full detail in my 15 plate BMW. From looking at the paint it does seem to still be in really good condition although this may change when all the products are stripped from it.
> I'm happy removing defects etc but I really want is a product that can refine hard paint so that I can just add some extra depth and clarity.
> ...


Check out the Zvizzer range... amazing stuff. Don't take my word for it, Forensic Detailing Channel also did a couple of videos on the compound/polish and pads. Based on what you've said I would go for the one-step, unless you're willing to put in a good amount of time to the two stage.

Great stuff to use... next to no dusting, reasonably priced and I have used exclusively on hard German paint with great results.

Best of luck whatever you choose.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

atbalfour said:


> Check out the Zvizzer range... amazing stuff. Don't take my word for it, Forensic Detailing Channel also did a couple of videos on the compound/polish and pads. Based on what you've said I would go for the one-step, unless you're willing to put in a good amount of time to the two stage.
> 
> Great stuff to use... next to no dusting, reasonably priced and I have used exclusively on hard German paint with great results.
> 
> Best of luck whatever you choose.


The all-in-one polish looks pretty impressive. Might be worth a purchase.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

My go to stuff DK great results only product of theres i dont get on with is 3.3
find it drys out toooo quickly and clogs pads 
Reguarly use 1.1 on Porsches you can go in hard or lightly for extra gloss finish off with Finale


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Boothy said:


> The all-in-one polish looks pretty impressive. Might be worth a purchase.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


95% of the results you get from a 2 stage in half the time is pretty damn impressive!


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Might wan to look at MF or wool pads for the FR tool for that


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Koch Chemie Range is very good, and makes very light work of BMW paint on a DA.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Rupes UHS. Works really well on hard paint.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

For hard paint I tend to use KC H8 and DK 1.1 with megs MF cutting pads and for refining DK final, KC M2 and Scholl S40 just depends on how much cutting haze is left.

My choice for removing fine swirls on hard paint as a single stage correction is KC F5, great cut and the finish, but that’s with my Rupes. Lake Country CCS pads work well with the forced rotation polisher.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What about KC 06.01?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

sm81 said:


> What about KC 06.01?


Not much difference tbh :thumb: still cuts well and finishes great on hard paint I found


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Are we talking Koch Chemie when we say KC? Was looking at there all in one which seems pretty good. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Yes we are


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Itstony said:


> Might wan to look at MF or wool pads for the FR tool for that


I've tried my Megs MF pads on the FR DA but it grabbed and bounced like a don't know what!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

My sons Mercedes, with medium defects










Settled on the Angelwax Regenerate on a Lake Country FD Polishing pad via my Vertool FD polisher.

Some deeper marks I used the same polish on a Buff N Shine Euro Fiber 50/50 microfiber pad. Finishes down really nice. In2detailing mini polisher used with the Euro Fiber 50/50 microfiber pad in 3" size and Shinemate 3" polishing pads.










Finished car.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Big Dave is right 1.1 is my goto get great results on Porsches with it 
Dont be obsessed with speed afterall if it cuts too quick that creats another problem 
It will finish down but its just as easy to do a couple of passes with Finali


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I'm sure I will give some of the recommendations a go but I ended up using some Sonax 04-06 with Lake Country pads. To be fair, its done really well. Its finished down really nicely and has really made the colour pop in the right light. Depth is superb!






Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Boothy said:


> I've tried my Megs MF pads on the FR DA but it grabbed and bounced like a don't know what!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Late to see this. The priming of the FR pads is more critical than foam pads on DA's needing a bit more patience and prep. If you do leave any dry parts, the pad will grip and the tool jump or take you tats (walkie's).


----------

